# Best Beekeeping Book?



## Sededl

I am looking to invest in a book covering most everything a new beekeeper would need to know. 

Any suggestions?

Anybody got one for sale?


----------



## Sunmo

"The Beekeeper's Handbook" by Diana Sammataro & Alphonse Avitabile is a good, all-around, basic, book to start with. I bought mine new through our Bee Club, but sometimes you can get them used on Amazon.com for a fraction of what I paid.


----------



## Coloneldad5

Beekeeping for Dummies is said to be one of the best.


----------



## Dreamfarm

I got the Beekeeping for Dummies book for Christmas, have skimmed most of it and read through first few chapters with hubby. No bees yet, but the book seems pretty step by step.


----------



## alleyyooper

While there are a lot of great just starting out bee keeping books on the market Bee Keeping for dummies has to be near the top as the best. Things explained in a simple easy to under stand manner. Information on how to build some of your own equpment and even some recipes to make some things with products from the hive.

But I consider two other books the very best hand books for a bee keeper. Number one I consider the ABC XYZ of Bee Keeping by A.I. Root.
The other is the hive and honey bee, this one has many revised editions by many people since Langstroth wrote it.

Here are some links to sourses for used books I have used and found them to be honest.

http://www.bookfinder.com/textbooks/
http://www.alibris.com
http://www.abebooks.com/?cm_mmc=msn-_-US_AbeBooks_Brand-_-Top+Brand-_-abes

 Al


----------



## Our Little Farm

The Hive and the Honey Bee is the one we have and look to all the time. Worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## DanielY

For a beginner I would say the hive and the honeybee, Beekeeping for dummies or any one of the other often recommended books. I do suggest more than one since opinions and methods vary widely.
beesource.com is another good resource with a forum and a wider range of supporting information such as drawing and instruction for building your own hive.

You did not really ask for a beginners book though. You asked for it has it all book.
The ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture: An Encyclopedia of Beekeeping is that book. But it is an encyclopedia so keep that in mind.


----------



## sevenmmm

This book is out of print and expensive, but I immensely enjoyed reading it. A book about his experiences rather than an outline of routine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&qid=1325020440&sr=8-66&condition=used


----------



## ChristopherReed

Michael bush's new book. http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Beekeeper-III-Beekeeping-Naturally/dp/1614760640


I have over 200+ beekeeping books, and this I believe will be the most helpful and practical for all beekeepers.


----------



## indypartridge

> Michael bush's new book...


And, before buying, you can read nearly everything in the book, free, at his website. It's been a favorite site of mine for several years:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------

